

Time of day effects on problem solving: When the non-optimal is optimal - alexpopescu
http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/13546783.2011.625663

======
alexpopescu
The study is from 2011, but seems to address in a more scientific way the
"what's the best time to work" question.

